# On the hunt for ammonia



## Phantom1911

I’m finding it surprisingly difficult to find plain ammonia. So far I’ve tried Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Canadian Tire, No Frills, Loblaws and Real Canadian Super Store without success. Closest I’ve gotten is lemon scented with surfactants, so I know I can’t use it.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## planter

Try here

https://m.homehardware.ca/h5/m/en/r...onia-All-Purpose-Cleaner/_/N-ntkh4/R-I4521716


----------



## Salinger

I just ordered this. I don't have my tank set up yet so no idea how good or bad it is.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B006MP4QG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jasonjose

Good news. Had the same issue myself. 
Go online to "homehardware.ca" 
Find housewares or cleaning products and you will see bottle of ammonia with no information or description available.
Or just select search option and search "ammonia". Same product will come up.

Order it, cost like $3.89 or something and they will ship it to your local home hardware location.

I had them ship to Cloverdale mall (Dundas/#427), took 2 days.

Looked at back of bottle and first thing it says is 
"contains no phosphates, no fragrances"

Perfect!!! Cost me $4.19 altogether. Picked it up yesterday.

*** additional information***

According to company laboratory info this product is 6% ammonia by water volume. Use 6% when plugging details into ammonia calculator and based on tank size and concentrations your looking for, it will give you exact amount to use/add.


----------



## jasonjose

***PS. Company rep said he has dealt with this concern before and specifically stated that this product is 100% safe and effective for fishless cycling.


----------



## n1ng

jasonjose said:


> Good news. Had the same issue myself.
> Go online to "homehardware.ca"
> Find housewares or cleaning products and you will see bottle of ammonia with no information or description available.
> Or just select search option and search "ammonia". Same product will come up.
> 
> Order it, cost like $3.89 or something and they will ship it to your local home hardware location.
> 
> I had them ship to Cloverdale mall (Dundas/#427), took 2 days.
> 
> Looked at back of bottle and first thing it says is
> "contains no phosphates, no fragrances"
> 
> Perfect!!! Cost me $4.19 altogether. Picked it up yesterday.
> 
> *** additional information***
> 
> According to company laboratory info this product is 6% ammonia by water volume. Use 6% when plugging details into ammonia calculator and based on tank size and concentrations your looking for, it will give you exact amount to use/add.


Second home hardware. Saw it in-store @ the HH on Bloor st., close to Bathurst - I think it was "Old Country". You can probably find it at other locations, just give the store closest to you a ring.

N


----------



## flyingmomo

Not sure if OP still looking but I have ammonia which I used for cycling the tank, if you need it then I can give it to you


----------



## Akinari

Salinger said:


> I just ordered this. I don't have my tank set up yet so no idea how good or bad it is.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B006MP4QG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I just finished my cycle not too long ago using this stuff. 
4 drops per gallon for 2 ppm, don't need to measure which is a plus I guess


----------



## elnady

Fast update in case anyone still looking. Dollar Tree have Ammonia with no detergent added.


----------



## JohnyBGood

elnady said:


> Fast update in case anyone still looking. *Dollar Tree* have Ammonia with no detergent added.


Yup. And it's such a nice sized jug that you can also soak tennis balls and rags to throw them where you suspect raccoon activity (works as a repellent, but kills its babies in a non-ventilated environment, so don't use it indoors, or you'll get attacked).


----------



## Black Pearl

My tank is overgrown with guppies, nothing kills them, I can get you a few if you'd like.


----------

